# 2.6.24-rc7 and all modules

## LJM9000

I am trying to upgrade to vanilla-sources-2.6.24-rc7 from 2.6.23-gentoo-r3, I have the kernel compilied correctly and booting, but I cannot rebuild the nvidia-drivers package I am getting the build error below.

```

nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Mon Jan 14 14:06:45 2008

option status:

  license pre-accepted    : false

  update                  : false

  force update            : false

  expert                  : false

  uninstall               : false

  driver info             : false

  precompiled interfaces  : true

  no ncurses color        : false

  query latest version    : false

  OpenGL header files     : true

  no questions            : false

  silent                  : false

  no recursion            : false

  no backup               : false

  kernel module only      : false

  sanity                  : false

  add this kernel         : false

  no runlevel check       : false

  no network              : false

  no ABI note             : false

  no RPMs                 : false

  no kernel module        : false

  force SELinux           : default

  no X server check       : false

  force tls               : (not specified)

  X install prefix        : (not specified)

  X library install path  : (not specified)

  X module install path   : (not specified)

  OpenGL install prefix   : (not specified)

  OpenGL install libdir   : (not specified)

  utility install prefix  : (not specified)

  utility install libdir  : (not specified)

  doc install prefix      : (not specified)

  kernel name             : (not specified)

  kernel include path     : (not specified)

  kernel source path      : (not specified)

  kernel output path      : (not specified)

  kernel install path     : (not specified)

  proc mount point        : /proc

  ui                      : (not specified)

  tmpdir                  : /tmp

  ftp mirror              : ftp://download.nvidia.com

  RPM file list           : (not specified)

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

-> License accepted.

-> There appears to already be a driver installed on your system (version: 1.0-

   9639).  As part of installing this driver (version: 96.43.01), the existing 

   driver will be uninstalled.  Are you sure you want to continue? ('no' will a

   bort installation) (Answer: Yes)

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li

   ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f

   rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: No)

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means

   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.

-> Performing CC sanity check with CC="cc".

-> Performing CC version check with CC="cc".

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/2.6.24-rc7/source'

-> Kernel output path: '/lib/modules/2.6.24-rc7/build'

ERROR: If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

       you either have configured kernel sources matching your

       kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

       on your system.

       

       If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

       you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

       installed on your system. If you specified a separate

       output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

       the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

       directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

       the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

       

       Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

       kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

       their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

       the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

```

I was also getting an error when trying to emerge nvidia-drivers but it did not give any useful information.

Any ideas?Last edited by LJM9000 on Wed Jan 16, 2008 12:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoacker

 *LJM9000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ERROR: [...]
> ...

 

This indicates that some sources/headers are not found. My guess: Symlink "/usr/src/linux" is not pointing to the 2.6.24 sources. If so, create a new symlink and emerge nvidia-sources again.

----------

## LJM9000

I just tried it again and here is what I get in the build.log

Oh I recreated the symlink even though it was correct.

```

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Found kernel source directory:

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     /usr/src/linux

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Found kernel object directory:

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.24-rc7/build

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     2.6.24-rc7

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Checking for MTRR support ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.01-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 96.43.01..............................................................................................................................

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.01-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Preparing nvidia module

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   nvidia-drivers-96.43.01.ebuild, line  212:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                                  ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                                || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.24-rc7/build clean module.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

----------

## hoacker

 *LJM9000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
> ...

 

This seems to be the the problem. Do you use the same .config for 2.6.24 that you used for 2.6.23?

----------

## LJM9000

Yea I used the same config. Would that cause the problem?

----------

## Cyker

I had this - It's due to the arch changes in 2.6.24 (There is no i386 and x86_64 now, just x86, but nvidia-drivers uses i386...)

The easy fix is to do:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux  #Assuming this is a symlink to your 2.6.24 kernel
> 
> cd arch
> 
> ln -s x86 i386

 

...and then emerge the nvidia drivers again.

The new betas have been (allegedly) modified to work with the .24 kernels, but I don't think they're in Portage...

----------

## hoacker

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> I had this - It's due to the arch changes in 2.6.24 (There is no i386 and x86_64 now, just x86, but nvidia-drivers uses i386...)
> 
> The easy fix is to do:
> 
>  *Quote:*   cd /usr/src/linux  #Assuming this is a symlink to your 2.6.24 kernel
> ...

 

Strange. I use .24 myself (zen-sources, not vanilla), latest stable nvidia drivers (100.14.19) and I can't remember doing something like this. So maybe give the newer nvidia drivers a try.

----------

## Cyker

Maybe the zen sources already have the symlink?

I do know that was the issue with the then-current nvidia-drivers when I was installing them (Just before xmas)

I suspect the current-stable version is still the same one, which would explain the problem still cropping up.

But yeah, if there is a newer driver version, best to try it and see how it goes  :Wink: 

----------

## hoacker

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> Maybe the zen sources already have the symlink?

 

I'll check this when I'm home (at work currently)...

----------

## hoacker

 *hoacker wrote:*   

>  *Cyker wrote:*   Maybe the zen sources already have the symlink? 
> 
> I'll check this when I'm home (at work currently)...

 

No, there's no symlink here for arch/i386. There's however arch/x86_64 (I'm running a 64 bit system) with nothing in but arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage symlinking to arch/x86/boot/bzImage. So the nVidia drivers shouldn't compile for me, too, if they look in arch/x86_64 for sources? 

Anyway. I'd give the symlink and the newer drivers a try, LJM.

----------

## LJM9000

Ill try that when I get home from work.

----------

## hoacker

Could reproduce a similar error message here for 64bits. Yours is 32 bits? Then have a look in /usr/src/linux/include if there is a symlink from "asm-i386" to "asm-x86". If not create one and emerge nvidia drivers again. (Edit: Could be that a symlink "asm" needs to point to "asm-x86" not quite sure and can't test it for 32 bits.)

----------

## LJM9000

 *hoacker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, there's no symlink here for arch/i386. There's however arch/x86_64 (I'm running a 64 bit system) with nothing in but arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage symlinking to arch/x86/boot/bzImage. So the nVidia drivers shouldn't compile for me, too, if they look in arch/x86_64 for sources? 
> 
> 

 

I have arch/1386 with nothing in it except arch/boot/bzImage as well. I also have the asm symlink too, which points to the right directory.

Any other ideas?

Also I tried compiling the VMware modules and they failed with similar error messages so I'm thinking that I cant compile any modules.

----------

## hoacker

Please post output of "emerge --info" and your .config (preferably pastebin or something like that)...

----------

## PaulBredbury

Debug conftest.sh in the nvidia package.

----------

## LJM9000

Here is my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Jan 2008 17:17:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="Qt4 X a52 aac acl alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dri dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode fame ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg k3b midi mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 quicktime rar readline reflection samba session sms spl sse sse2 ssl subtitles tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vim-syntax vmware vorbis win32codecs x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

my .config file is here http://pastebin.com/m79e8d44f

----------

## hoacker

Sorry, I don't see what goes wrong with your install. Built vanilla-sources with your config (slightly modified for 64bits) and emerged nvidia drivers without a problem. Our "emerge --info"s are similar in essential parts. No, I don't get it.

Did you have a look at this thread:

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Debug conftest.sh in the nvidia package.

 

?

----------

## darkless

I checked out conftest.sh and found out that it had a wrong asm folder reference. I needed to add the following symlink (I use x86 arch, modify as appropriate):

```
# ln -s asm-x86 /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source/include/asm-i386
```

----------

## LJM9000

 *darkless wrote:*   

> I checked out conftest.sh and found out that it had a wrong asm folder reference. I needed to add the following symlink (I use x86 arch, modify as appropriate):
> 
> ```
> # ln -s asm-x86 /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source/include/asm-i386
> ```
> ...

 

No dice. 

conftest doesn't show anything at all. Also I am still getting the error message stating

```

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

```

But uname -r shows that its 2.6.24-rc7

----------

## LJM9000

Also emerging vmware modules results in this error as well.

```
 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS                                 } \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PA RAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.24-rc7/build.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS                                 } \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.24-rc7/build.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## hoacker

Could be a problem with this kernel version. 2.6.24_rc8 is in portage, you could try that (or even zen-sources   :Laughing: )...

----------

## LJM9000

Well I upgraded to rc8 and still the same deal. I think Im going to try zen sources.

----------

## Aurora

I'm still having problems emerging vmware-workstation (same error as shown previously in this thread) with a 2.6.24-r7 kernel.  Anyone gotten this to work yet?

----------

## dentharg

Hi! I have latest zen-sources.git and I have problem with /dev (udev). I don't know what I've forgot to compile in but I get error on "mounting /dev for udev  [oops"...

----------

## darkless

I fixed my problems with vmware by adding the vmware overlay via layman. I now use vmware-modules-1.0.0.17-r1 from the overlay with no problems.

----------

